# Goodmans Flatscreen TV model LD3265D1



## Peddles (Jul 19, 2014)

I have lost the HD facility and have tried to re-tune it but it will not tune into any HD channels. I have confirmed with my (Sky) provider that there is not any problem with the signal. Any suggestions?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you mention SKY - so is this on the SKY receiver 
OR the TV itself 
and if the TV itself - then that would be via Freesat or via freeview connected via an aerial to the TV itself 

what is it you are trying to tune in ?


----------



## Peddles (Jul 19, 2014)

The Sky HD is working but the TV will not tune in to HD only mono sowill show sky HD channels but not actually in high definition


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> The Sky HD is working but the TV will not tune in to HD only mono sowill show sky HD channels but not actually in high definition


 sorry I dont understand or see that issue

The TV is connected to the SKY box by HDMI cable - is that correct ?
or are you connected via a scart lead - can not find details on that model - to see the connections options or the type of tuner you have

Not sure if the SKY box has a setting for the output its delivering to the TV - I now the virgin box on channel 99 can switch between HD and Non- HD signals via a setting 
BUT you say


> I have confirmed with my (Sky) provider that there is not any problem with the signal


 so the output from the SKY BOX is via a HDMI cable to the TV - is that correct - and only that type of connection ?
NOT A scart connection ?

OR
are you talking about the TV tuner - so remove the skybox completely and just use the TV on its own with its inbuilt tuner - which may pick up the HD freeview channels on 100-111
also depending on where you are in the UK and what transmitter you would be near to

try entering postcode here
http://www.ukfree.tv/transmittersmenu.php

that will tell you the MUX used for freeview HD


----------



## Peddles (Jul 19, 2014)

Its connected via HDMI cable and was working perfectly until yesterday. I am certain that the problem is because the TV will not tune in to the HD section when pressing the AV button it will only tune to mono which means the picture does not have the clarity of HD


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should be selecting HDMI NOT the AV 
you may have AV on the remote 
BUT 
the list will be 
AV1, AV2 , AV3.... and then HDMI1 , HDMI2, HDMI3 .....

what input are you choosing ?

As i cant find the manual, i cant see if you can choose the input type - 
on my Humax box - i can change the HDMI output from 576i through to 1080p
But thats on the output of the BOX and NOT on the input to the TV
so is the SKY Box output set to 1080i (TV is not broadcast in 1080P)


----------



## Peddles (Jul 19, 2014)

Am using AV button on remote to select HDMI but cannot tune anything in to this and yes am using 1081 resolution on sky box


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> but cannot tune anything in to this


 as in, there is NO picture at all

what other device do you have connected to the TV via HDMI ?


----------



## Peddles (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes on HDMI no picture just blue screen, using sony smart tv box too via a separate connector have checked and that is working also changed connections and still no change


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - lets assume that the sky box is connected to HDMI-1 
you select HDMI-1 on the TV and get a blue screen 

sony smart TV is connected to HDMI-2 and when you select HDMI-2 on the TV the sony TV box works 

SO NOW 
pull out the cable that is connecting the sky box to HDMI-1 and pull that out from the TV
pull out the cable that is connecting the sony box to HDMI-2 and pull that out from the TV
NOW the cable that was in HDMI-2 for the sony box - plug that into the socket for HDMI-1 on the TV

now turn on the TV and select the HDMI-1 input on the TV - do you see the sony TV working OK


----------

